
Service Fabric Mesh – Serverless Microservices Cluster - benaadams
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-service-fabric-at-microsoft-build-2018/
======
benaadams
> Azure Service Fabric Mesh, which offers the same reliability, mission-
> critical performance and scale customers get with Service Fabric, but no
> more overhead of cluster management and patching operations. Service Fabric
> Mesh supports both Windows and Linux containers allowing you to develop with
> any programming language and framework of your choice.

> Whether it be modernizing existing workloads or building highly available,
> cloud native applications with stateful services, Service Fabric Mesh allows
> you to deploy microservices running in containers [...] It also offers
> intelligent routing between microservices using Envoy.

